# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  حُلم ( ق . ق . ج )

## ربيع الأديب

*حُلم ( ق . ق . ج )

ربيع السملالي

ضاق ذرعاً بما يرى حوله ويسمع عن إخوانه القتلى** والجرحى ، فأزمعَ على الخروج للنّصرة ، امتشقَ عزيمتَه وركب صهوةَ إرادَته ،**انطلقَ وحيداً لا يلوي على شيءٍ تاركاً وراءَه الجُبنَ والهوانَ** يكابدان* *الضّياعَ** ..........

**استيقظَ فجأةً فوجد زوجَهُ تُداعبُ بيدٍ لا تخمشُ من يلامسها خصلات شعره النّاعم* * !

**01 / 09 / 2012*

----------


## أمة الستير

ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله..
في الحلم على الأقل ..
فكم  ممن لا يراودهم الجهاد لا في حلم ولا في علم..
بورك النص وصاحبه.

----------


## ربيع الأديب

شكرا لحضورك أيتها الموفقة ..دمت بخير

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله فيكم أخي,وننتظر المزيد.

----------


## ربيع الأديب

شكرا لك أختي خنساء ، يشرّفني حضورك ..

دمت بخير

----------

